
Tesla Model S can be used as a boat in a pinch, Elon Musk confirms - junhopark
http://arstechnica.com/cars/2016/06/tesla-model-s-floats-boat-video/
======
lorenzhs
dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11937521](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11937521)

